# Lease in North Alabama



## Trizey (Aug 28, 2008)

Trophy Ridge Hunting Club is looking for dedicated and responsible members.  Located in Jackson County, AL, we offer 5800 acres of quality hunting combined with a long term lease agreement.  Our management plan has produced excellent results.  Full campsite with city water and club house.  No saved spots, hunting is first come first serve with a pin in board. Dues are $1800/year plus a one time new member fee.

*This is a January rut for you GA boys who can't get enough hunting whitetails.

More pictures and many references are available.  

Serious inquiries only, please.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 28, 2008)

Your trail cam photos of the monster bucks on your land are also very impressive with even more heavy racks.  Here's a bump for good guy with some great land hunting opportunities.


----------



## Trizey (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll let this run another week or so...

This is prime time in Alabama.


----------

